# lets see all them deer



## Hunt&fish4life (Dec 28, 2011)

Haven't seen near the pics of everyone and there kills this year . So lets see them guys and gals !!!


----------



## bcinerie1 (Nov 12, 2012)

2 inch 1pt, big old deer ! Only 4 teeth in entire mouth! The point was loose on his head! Never saw such a thing


----------



## Mad-Eye Moody (May 27, 2008)

Wow, did that old guy a favor.


----------



## bcinerie1 (Nov 12, 2012)

Mad-Eye Moody said:


> Wow, did that old guy a favor.


----------



## canoe carp killer (Apr 2, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Slab assassin 55 (Jan 27, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)




----------



## idontknow316 (Mar 21, 2008)

My first buck, and my son's first deer! Although my deer sightings are down overall, I've had a good season so far


----------



## Hunt&fish4life (Dec 28, 2011)

There's sone nice deer as well as some odd ones so far nice job an some good deer and pics keep it up . Always nice to see how everybody is doing .


----------



## Hunt&fish4life (Dec 28, 2011)

Thought I would show my wall from the past years


----------



## canoe carp killer (Apr 2, 2014)

Hunt&fish4life said:


> Thought I would show my wall from the past years



Nice!


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

Got a doe this morning , after being on stand till 10:30 started walking out on well drive and there,s this doe standing ten yds broadside in a sapling thicket , talk about luck, I even switched guns last night after bumping my scope on the 20 ga. Now to see if I can bring up a picture, never tried on my phone .










Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## beetlebailey (May 26, 2009)

Monday morn I shot a 5pt at 7:20 a.m. and" legal"!! when I was guttn my buck had a nice 8-10 pt run 15 yards from me!!


----------



## beetlebailey (May 26, 2009)

canoe carp killer said:


> sent from my iphone using ohub campfire


 nice size doe bud!! And also nice vest!!


----------



## catmoris (Jul 12, 2012)

beetlebailey said:


> Monday morn I shot a 5pt at 7:20 a.m. and" legal"!! when I was guttn my buck had a nice 8-10 pt run 15 yards from me!!



Had same situation 2 years ago. Shot 8 points in the morning and another nice 10 points came to guts.Pissed 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## fishforfun (Apr 9, 2005)

8 point that I shot Tuesday morning. Then was out most of the week in different places looking for a doe to shoot didn't see any.


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

my deer count is down this year like most other hunter's, 
did finally get my first with the Ruger 44mag carbine the last day....darn Aurthur in my shoulder's is killing me hunting with the 12 gauge with out a rest(still hunting).....thanks to the state for finally allowing the straight wall pistol cartridge, so I could use a better suited gun for the deer season


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Nice buck. Congrats. 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## wildman (Sep 3, 2008)

Here's this years.. I posted it earlier... But here it is again. It was 255lbs dressed estimated 320lb's on the hoof.. Biggest bodied deer I have ever killed..


----------



## chromechaser (Oct 30, 2014)

Was able to take a nice doe Tuesday morning, sitting on my favorite log lol


----------



## phishyone1 (Jun 27, 2008)

Great looking deer everybody.............


----------



## Fish_Heads (Jun 2, 2008)

My son & his 8 point taken the Saturday before thanksgiving:

(with a 10 point crossbow I bought from an OGF member on the marketplace just a couple weeks before)

Note:

It was youth gun season, so he had the proper orange on even though he was bow hunting.


----------



## Hunt&fish4life (Dec 28, 2011)

Nice posts everyone there is some awsome deer as well as stories to go along with the pics . Keep it up and thanks for sharing !


----------



## davycrockett (Apr 9, 2005)

Got him last Saturday after a slow bow season. He's hanging in the walk in till Saturday when I'll start processing.

Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## tcba1987 (Jun 22, 2004)

8 pt Taken Monday evening 5 pm.........didnt see many deer after Monday at all.


----------

